# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  مكتبه النكت

## بيسان

واحد محشش ......يطالع في واحد فوق عينه حبة خال..... ويقول له : بالله عليك هذي عين والا غين ؟ 

واحد منسم حلق صلعة بالموس وحط راسه في سطل موية يبي يشوف من وين التنسيم 

شباب يدرسون في امريكا..... مات ابو واحد منهم واحتاروا كيف يعلمونه ..... واحد منهم جلف قال : انا اعلمه .... راح للي مات ابوه ..... وقال له : متى آخر مرة شفت ابوك ؟ قال : قبل شهرين ..... قال الجلف : افلقني ان شفته مرة ثاني 

فيه عشرة صعايده راحوا أمريكا علشان يتعلمون يربطون الكرفته تسعة منهم ماتوا و واحد في الإنعاش 

فيه اثنين حشاشين واحد منهم يسأل الثاني ظنك يوم الاربعاء يوافق عشرة ؟؟!!؟؟ قال الثاني : والله مدري !! بس يمكن اذا ضغطنا عليه يوافق !!!! 

فيه غبي سافر لبنان، وحضر حفلة لرامي عياش، ويوم سمع رامي يغني "بحطها عا راسي من فوق " قام يرفع ايده ويصارخ "عرفتها عرفتها.. الطاقية"

فيه غبي سألوه، كيف تصيد أرنب ؟ قال : أقلد صوت جزر 

بخيل شرى اله حاسبه شال الصفر

فيه دجاجه حاطه صورة بيضه على صدرها ليه؟ 

؟

صورتها وهي صغيره

قروي طاح من على الدرج.. راح للدكتور عطاه مرهم وقال له "ادهن مكان الاصابة" .. القروي راح ودهن الدرج ! 

قروي قال له ولده : يبه رخصتي انتهت .... قال : اكيد من كثر دورانك في الشوارع 

واحد اتهموه بالذكاء ............. طلع براءه

----------


## بيسان

تبارى اثنان في ايهما يقرا اكشر قال الاول.انا قرات كتابا فيه عشر شخصيات وقال الثاني انا قرات كتابافيه عشره الاف شخصيه انه
( دليل الهاتف)

2.شاعر الف قصيده..كل بيت منها غرفتان وحمام ومطبخ!!!!!

3.قال والد العروس لوالدتها .خطيب ابنتنا الذي قال لنا انه خبير في الماس تضح انه اخصا ئي في الماس الكهربائي.

4.كانت احدى السيدات تراجع طبيبا كل يوم لكنها لم تذهب اليه في احد الايام وعندما سالها عن ذلك قالت.كنت مريضه.

5.المعلم.لماذ لاتبدو لنا الشمس عندما تمطر السماء ؟؟
التلميذ.حتى لاتبتل يا استاذ!!!

----------


## بيسان

كويتي قاله المدرس ضع يغرد في جملة, قال الحمار يغرد فوق الشجرة

- ياروحي 
ياغرامي 
ياشوقي 
ياعمري 
يأاملي الوحيد 
حضرمي يسولف لريال

- فيه اثنين واحد احول والثاني محشش يبون يقلون لقيمات الاحول يحط اللقيمات بره الزيت والمحشش يقول تشششششش

- عجوز اتصلت قال : عفوا ان الهاتف المطلوب لايمكن الاتصال به الان قالت : اقول اها بس عطني امك

- واحد قالوا له اوصف لنا برج المملكة ..؟ قال : مفك ببسي كبير

- بدوي عنده ولد يصيح ليل و نهار شاله المستشفى و قالهم ممكن تخلوه هزاز

- في واحد مطيري قرصته حيه وقعد يضحك قالت له الحيه ليش تضحك ؟ قالها فيني ايـــدز

- في نذل مر يم المقبره شغل المسجل وحط فيه اغنيه الحياه حلوة

- في واحد محشش سألوه ليه عيونك حمرا قال شارب شاني وانا منسدح

- هذا واحد نذل عينوه مدير جمعية المعوقين خلا أول يوم قفز الحواجز

- في وحدة سودانية كانت ترضع أطفالها ورائها واحد وقال لاخوه يا حظهم قاعدين يشربوا حليب بالشوكلاته

- فيه قراوى يتعلمون على ربط الكرفته اربعه منهم توفوا وسته في حاله خطره

----------


## بيسان

صحاف عقب مامات،، نزل معه للقبر 62 ملاك، 2 يحاسبونه، و 60 يقنعونه انه مات 

سألوا الصحاف وهو في الأسر عن معنى العلوج فقال معناها العافون عن ما سلف 

الصحاف:... العلوج العراقيين هربوا وتركوني مع الاخوان الامريكان 

الصحاف يصرح بأن التمثال ليس لصدام.. التمثال كان للشبيه 

الصحاف مرشح لرئاسة نادي النصر بعد سقوط بغداد 

الصحاف بعد السقوط : هاي مو بغداد هذي ستديوهات هوليود 

تم قتل الصحاف.. ولكنه صرح من قبره أنه لا زال حياً وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل 

الصحاف : انزال تمثال الرئيس في بغداد كان بغرض الصبغ وأعمال الصيانة المعتادة

----------


## بيسان

ذهب طفل صغير الى امه وقال اليها ماما 000 اعطيني نقود حتى اعطيها رجل مسكين يزعق (يصيح) في الشارع فرحت الام لقلب ولدها الطيب واعطته النقود ثم سالته ولماذا يزعق هذا الرجل قال الطفل 000انه يصيح ايكريم 0000 ايسكريم!!! 


دخل خمسه بخلاء مقهى 000 وطلبو كوب عصير 000 وخمس شفاطات




اش

ترى بخيل ثلاث برتقالات 000قطع الاولى فوجدها متعفنه فرماها وقطع الثانيه فوجدها ايضا متعفنه فرماها فاطفا النور وقطع الثالثه واكلها0



في واحد وهو ماشي ينقط ماي 00ليه اسمه حنفي0

واحد راح للدكتور قله الدكتور سو إشاعه طلع برى الغرفه وقال الدكتور مات0

0000فيه قروي شاف فلبيني قال:ابن اللذينا شبعان نوم0

فه عجوز تتدفى بالنار قالت الله لا يحرمنا منها دنيا واخرة0 


قصه فلم:اثنين هنود يلاقون وحدة صغيرة بالشارع اخدوها وربوها بس كبرت طلهت امهم0


في وحدة جالسه في الامتحان وفكه عوينها زي كذا ليه
امها شادة شعرها0

في وحدة رحت المدرسه نافشه شعرها ليش اسبوع الشجرة

----------


## بيسان

سكران بسأل محشش عمرو دياب أخو محمد فؤاد رد عليه لا يا أهبل تشابه أسماء 

في واحد انكسر حوضه ركبوله مغسلة 

محشش ماشي في الشارع شاف دوريه يبي يبعد الشبه وقفهم وقال اللومينا للبيع 

محشش يسال خويه كم الساعه قال مدري قال غريبه أنا عندي مدري ألا خمس 

محشش قالو له وش رأيك في الزواج المبكر قال يعني الساعه كم 

صوص يرقص في الشارع شافه ديك قال ما عندك أهل يربونك قال لا تفقيس مكاين 

محشش يصبغ جدار قاله واحد حط تحتك جريده قال لا عادي اطول 

واحد طايحه كل سنونه ألا الأنياب قدم على وظيفه عينوووه خرامه 

نمله ناشبه في مغناطيس ليه ؟ مركبه تقويم 

واحد نذل تهاوش مع أمه بالسوق مرت الهيئة قال تراها صديقتي 

قزم تضارب مع حرمته زعلت عليه حطت نعاله فوق التلفزيون وطلعت 

خبل مشترك في مسابقة أسرع رسمة رسم نقطة وقال: هذا فيل جاي من بعيد 

فراش قال حق مارد المصباح أبي فلوس واجد قاله المارد تنكت روح جيب شاي 

نذل شاف واحد يغرق قاله أنقذني رد عليه اسمحلي يا خي هذا يومك 

محششين قال واحد تصدق بالي مشغول قال الثاني أكيد السماعه مرفوعه 

حرامي نذل دخل على بيت يبي يسرق لقى عجوز بردااانة شغل عليها المكيف وطلع 

خروف يسأل خروف: مر عيدين وما ذبحوك ليش؟ قال: مسجل بشهادة الميلاد حمار 

في عجوز بطلت محو الأمية ليش ؟ خايفه من التعيين في القرى 

محشش وقفه شرطي قاله ليش ما ربطت الحزام قال أصلا ما لبست بنطلون 

هندي أرسل رسالة فاضيه لاهله في الهند ليه؟ زعلان ما يكلمهم ها ها 

فيه نذل عينوه مدير للجمعيه الخيريه للمعاقين أول يوم حط سباق قفز الحواجز 

واحد سأل محشش قال له هذا البنك فاتح قاله المحشش لا غامق 

غبي مضيع حماره لقى حمار وحشي قال: الأهبل متزين يحسبني ما أعرفه 

قروي اشترى سياره لكزس وصدم جدار علشان بيشوف الايرباج صدق ولا كذب 

مرة واحد طلعت براسه فكرة صار يسقيها كل يوم 

أحول سألوه ايش أمنيتك بالحياة قال: أشوف واحد ماشي لوحده 

محشش مسكوه الشرطة وقالوا له ليش عيونك حمر؟ قال شارب فيمتو وانا منسدح 

هنديات دخلوا بيت يبون يسرقون... مالقوا شيء نظفوا المطبخ وطلعو 

فيه قراوى يتعلمون على ربط الكرفته اربعه منهم توفوا وسته في حاله خطره 

مرة واحد كان محكوم عليه 20سنة سجن طلع بعد عشرة ليش؟ اخذ صيفي 

في نذل مر على المقبره شغل المسجل وحط فيه أغنيه الحياة حلوة 

صرصور يركض ورى سيارة مجاري سالوه ليش قال شفط الاهل وراح 

فيه فار طموحه في المستقبل يكون ماوس كمبيوتر 

في فريق كره قدم للنمل كان معهم صرصور ليش؟ لاعب اجنبي 

صرصور طلع من خلاط كهربائى قال: يلعن أبوه اللى يدخل ملاهى مرة ثانية 

في واحد محشش فتح باب الثلاجة لقي الجلي يهز قاله لا تخاف بشرب موية 

في عجوز قاعده تصفر ليش ؟ تعدت ال120 

في واحد راح للملعب ويناظر فوق ليش يدور على كلمة مباشر 

فيه عجوز مهبوله قالت لقطوه بو قالت لها القطوه الحمد لله والشكر 

ضب مواعد خويته جت ومعها خنفسانه قال من ذي؟ قالت ذي السيرلانكيه حقتي 

دجاجة وديك شافو محل شاورما قال الديك:هذا مصير اللي ما تسمع كلام زوجها

----------


## بيسان

في سكران طاح من الدور الرابع وتجمعوا عليه الناس يوم قالو له وش فيه ؟؟؟ 

قال : مدري توني جاي !!! 



في واحد محشش قاعد يخبط راسه بعامود النور لين نزل الدم وجاه واحد محشش وقال له:وش قاعد تسوي؟؟ قاله اخبط الباب ومافي احد يرد علي .. ليه ؟ 

فقاله الثاني : غريبه !!! مع أن النور مولع !!! 



ما هو وجه الشبه بين الفياقرا ومكياج المرأة ؟ 

كلها تبيض الوجه !!! 



فيه اثنين محششين واحد يقول للثان : شايف الكتابات اللي على الجدار ؟ 

قاله الثاني : نعم .. بس وين الجدار ؟؟؟؟؟ 



فيه واحد كل يوم يحلم أحلام سعيدة .. وكل ما انتصف الحلم الا ومرا مصحيته من النوم وهيه تقول : محمد .. محمد .. يالله قوم الفطور جاهز ! 

وفي يوم من الأيام صحى وقالها : والله لو قطعتي لي حلمي مره ثانية .. والله ما يصير لك خير .. وفي اليوم الثاني صحى على صوت مرته وهي تقول : محمد .. محمد .. خلصت الحلم ؟؟ 



الزبون : كم سعر الراديو ؟ 

البائع : بستين ريال . 

الزبون : وبكم يكون بالتقسيط ؟ 

البائع : بمية ريال . 

الزبون : وكيف طريقة الدفع ؟ 

البائع : تدفع ستين ريال مقدماً والباقي يتقسط على أربعة أشهر !!!! 



الابن : يبه ... ودي أكمل دراستي برى !!! 

الأب : ما فيها شي وأنا أبوك ... قل للشغالة تفرشلك في الحوش ... بس انتبه للجو تراه صار بارد !!! 



فية واحد كل مايجي ينام يقول لزوجتة اذا مت لاتزوجين الا ولد عمي وكل يوم اذا يبي ينام يقول نفس الكلام استغربت زوجتة وقالت لة كل هذا حب في ولد عمك قال لا بس اصلة قاهرني قد باع علي سيارة وغشني فيها !!! 



مسكت الشرطه ثلاثه مدمنين واحد مدمن هروين والثاني مدمن أفيون والثالث مدمن حشيش . يبغون يعذبونهم سجنون كل واحد فيهم وحطوا له كميه من النوع اللي هو مدمن عليه وبعد 25 سنه فكوا عنهم يبغون يشوفون حالتهم كيف صارت طبعاً مدمن الهروين لقوه مخلص الكميه وميت وحتى مدمن الافيون مثله وجاء دور مدمن الحشيش يوم فكوا عنه يبغون يشوفون حالته اول ما فتحوا الباب طار في حلوقهم 

وقالهم : كبريت يا عيال الذين !!! 



فيه وحدة ارسلتها امها للسوبر ماركت ولما رجعت قالت لها امها ليش تأخرتي؟؟قالت كان فيه واحد يعاكسني قالت الام كان اسرعتي ،قالت البنت وش اسوي هو اللي كان يمشي شوي شوي !! 



مرة سافر حسنين و محمدين إلى نيويورك وسكنوا في عمارة 200 دور في الدور الأخير وكانو دائما يصعدوا في الدرج لجهلهم إستخدام المصعد فقرروا في يوم من الأيام أن يذهبوا إلى السوق لشراء متطلبات الأسبوع من الأكل لتفادي التعب وعند رجوعهم إلى البيت وهم يصعدوا كانوا يعدو الطوابق حتى الطابق 199 عندها قال حسنين لمحمدين: محمدين عندي لك خبرين واحد زين والثاني مو زين. قال له محمدين هات أخبارك. قال حسنين: الخبر الزين انه فاضل لنا دور و نوصل و الخبر اللي مو زين العمارة مش بتاعتنا !!! 



كان مدير أحد الشركات لبقاً ولطيفاً جداً مع موظفيه ... وذات يوم أضطر إلى فصل أحد الموظفين .. ولم يكن يريد جرح مشاعره .. فاستدعاه وقال له : 

لا أعلم يا بني كيف يمكن أن يستمر العمل بدونك في هذه الشركة .. لذا فقد قررت الإدارة أن تجرب ذلك ابتداءً من أول الشهر !!! 



حرامي ( نذل ) دخل بيت .. ما لقى شيء يسرقه ... اتصل على أمريكا .... 

وترك السماعة مرفوعه !!! 



اثنين راجعين بالسيارة من السفر .. وقفوا عند محطة بنزين .. نزل السواق للبقاله وراح الثاني لدورة المياه .. اشترى السواق حبتين ميرندا وركب السيارة ومشي .. ثاني يوم .. اتصلوا عليه أهل خويه .. وسألوه : وين فلان ؟ وراه ما رجع معاك ؟ 

قال : وانا أقول الميرندا الثاني منهو له ؟؟ 



فيه أثين محكوم عليهم بالإعدام .. سألوا الأول : ايش أمنيتك قبل ما تموت ؟ .. قال : أشوف ماما .. وسألوا الثاني وكان ( نذل ) : ايش أمنيتك ؟ .. قال : ما أبغى الأول يشوف أمه !!! 



واحد محشش وقف في محطة على الخط السريع وسأل راعي البقاله : " عندكم حليب ؟ " 

قاله : " لا " .. وبعد كيلو وقف في محطة ثانيه .. وسأل راعي البقاله : " ولا لبن ؟ " !! 



واحد على نياته جلس مع اثنين اصحاب مخدرات المهم اصحاب المخدرات يسولفون مع بعض واحد منهم يقول : الليله الحبوب علي . والثاني يقول : البودره علي 

قال لهم اللي على نياته : طيب .. الكيرم علي أنا ‍‍!! 



فيه واحد يتعتع في الكلام المهم راح مع اصدقائه من الرياض الى الدمام .. اصدقائه جمعوا قطه الفلوس وخلوها عند اللي يتعتع .وهم في الطريق قال لهم اللي يتعتع : تتتتتتتتتتتتتت طول الطريق وهو كذا يوم وصلوا الدمام قالوا له وش عندك تراك ازعجتنا قال لهم :" تراني نسيت القطه" . قالوا له كان علمتنا من اول المهم رجعوا للرياض وطول الخط واللي يتعتع يقول :تتتتتتتتتت الى ان وصلوا الرياض فقالوا له : وش عندك ؟ 

قال : " تراني أمزح " !!! 



واحد زلمه راح للحلاق حتى يقص شعره قال للحلاق : بدي زي قصة كاظم الساهر!! 

الحلاق حلق كل شعره ( عا الزيرو ) . قاله الزلمه : " ولك شو اللي عملته ؟ قلتلك زي كاظم الساهر !! .. قاله الحلاق : " طيب .. ومالو وديع الصافي ؟ " 



فيه واحد اسمه ( ابو حمد ) اشترى سياره جديده ، وقال لربعه انه يبغى يحط اسمه على لوحة السياره مع رقم مميز ( ابو حمد 999 ) .. المهم راح للمرور وقالوا له يأخي ما يصير لازم ثلاث حروف وثلاث أرقام بس .. الرجال ما اقتنع وأبلش امة محمد يا ما كلم ذا وترجى ذاك وما خلى واحد في المرور الا وكلمه .. لين اقتنع .. وقالهم : " خلاص .. حطوا لي ( ح م د 999 )". 

وهو ماشي في الطريق شاف سياره بجنبه مكتوب عليها ( أبو ظبي ) . ثار الرجال وزعل وقال : " نعنبوا الواسطه يا شيخ " !!! 



كان فيه واحد قاعد يدور في محل أجهزة كهربائيه .. وشاف تلفزيون أعجبه .. سأل راعي المحل : بكم هذا ؟ 

قاله : ب 900 ريال . قال الرجل : اووووه .. غالي يالحبيب .. وما عندي كل هالفلوس 

قاله راعي المحل : طيب .. أبعطيك 900 صفعة ( كف ) وأعطيك التلفزيون .. هاه وش قلت ؟ . فكر الرجال شوي وقال : موافق . 

المهم بعد كام يوم كان الرجال قاعد هو وزوجته يشوفون التلفزيون .. وكان الرجال سرحان وحاط ايده على خده .. قامت سألته زوجته : ايش فيك يا حبيبي سرحان وايدك على خدك ؟ 

قالها : " أفكر أجيب فيديو " !!! 



فيه واحد سافر مع أهله بعد الامتحانات وقال لصديقه : شف .. اذا طلعت النتيجه اتصل علي وعلمني ، اذا أنا ساقط في الرياضيات قل يسلم عليك ( رياض ) واذا أنا ساقط في التأريخ قل يسلم عليك ( خالد ) ومثل كذا كل ماده بأسم .. 

المهم يوم طلعت النتيجه اتصل الصديق على خويه المسافر وقال : 

" ترا الشباب كلهم يسلمون عليك " !!! 



عندما يرد الرجل بإجابة صحيحة يقال عنه : مصيب ، وعند المرأة يقال عنها : ( مصيبة ) 

وعندما يسقط الرجل من مكان عال يقال عنه : واقع ، وعند المرأة يقال عنها : ( واقعة ) 

وعندما تدب الحياة في رجل يقال عنه : حي ، وعند المرأة يقال عنها : (حية)!! 



واحد اشترى وانيت موديل 2001 لاول مره في حياته... المهم كل ما دعس الطبلون و وصل لل 120 كم 

دق جرس السرعه ... قام راح للوكاله .. وقال لهم : 

خير .. وش تبغون داقين علي بيجر ؟؟ 



فيه واحد عنده جيب مكتوب عليه 4*4 عاد كل ما قام الصبح ، لقى واحد كاتب قدامها = 16 بقلم ما ينمسح . المهم تعب الرجال من تمسيح =16 . قام طلب من مصنع سيارات الجيب انهم يعطونه سيارة مكتوب عليها 4*4=16 . المهم يوم قام الصبح لقاه كاتب بجنبها ( صح ) !!!! 



خمسة اشخاص حذروهم ربعهم من سواقين الليموزينات إذا راحوا للمدينة وقالوا لهم خلوهم يشغلون العداد . يوم وصلوا المدينة ، ركبوا مع ليموزين وقالو له : شغل العداد يا رفيق تبي تضحك علينا ، واللي يصفقه واللي يصارخ عليه . قال : أوكي بابا . ويوم وصلوا المكان سألوه : " كم الحساب يا رفيق؟ " قال : خمسين ريال . قام كل واحد فيهم أعطاه خمسين ريال !!! 



فيه واحد عله سكن عنده جار جديد ، يوم شافه بالشارع وسلم عليه ، قاله : ممكن أسأل سؤال ؟ قال : تفضل أسأل . قال : الأخ كوري ؟ قال الجار : أفا .. لا . قال : طيب شكراً مع السلامة . ثم جاء الساعة ثنتين في الليل وطق عليه الباب وقال : سلام عليكم . قال : وعليكم السلام . قال : ممكن أسأل سؤال ؟ قال : تفضل أسأل . قال : الأخ كوري؟ قال : يا أخي قلت لك لا ! قال : طيب شكراً . ثم راح . المهم صار يروح له كل يوم ونفس السؤال . قام الجار الجديد وحمق وقاله : إيه يا أخي أنا كوري .. يلزمك خدمه ؟ . 

قال : أيه .. وراك ما تشبههم ؟؟؟؟ 



فية واحد سافر الى العراق دخل مطعم يتعشا , طلب صالونة بالحم بدا ياكل بس ماشف لحم,نادا على الجرسون وسألة وين الحم ,قال الجرسون , لك نحن نشرب شاى الوزة , اكو وزة بالشاى 



صرصور طالع من السوبرماركت زعلاان ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟شاف صورة ابوه على البف باف 



فيه واحدسألوه ودك لو أبوك يموت على شان تارثه قال :لا ودي تصدمه سيارة عشان آخد الدية والورث

----------


## بيسان

دخل رجل الى صيدلية لشراء دواء فلاحظ زجاجة جميلة فسأل الصيدلي ما هي تلك الزجاجة ؟ الصيدلي : هذه الزجاجة من يشرب منها ملعقة واحدة يعود عمره 40 سنة فقرر الرجل أخذها هدية لوالدته وأعطاها لامه وذهب للعمل وبعد عودته من العمل وجد فتاة جميلة جداً تفتح له الباب وتحمل على ذراعها طفل صغير فقال لها : أنا عرفتك أنت أمي .. ولكن من ذلك الطفل الذي بين يديك ؟ الفتاة : هذا ابوك شرب باقي الزجاجة ..
3-واحد احول .. اشترى طير كناري احول .. يبي يحط الكناري في القفص حطه برا .. الكناري يبي ينحاش .. دخل القفص .
4-واحد دخل الجنه بعد يومين دوروة ما حصلوة لقوة يصب بنزين على اهل النار
5-في منطقة صارشغب صدرقراربمنع التجول في الليل ... طلعوا الناس في المنطقة يتفرجون على منع التجول
6-واحد دخل مطعم ... وطلب واحد مشوي .... وواحد عصير ... وواحد رز .... وواحد يدفع الحساب
7-***************************************** 8-بدوي أول مره يحشش قاعد مع وحده قالت له : ( بوسني ) قال : لا بدوي
9-**************************************** 10-واحد غبي جالس قدام ستارة غرفته ليشششش؟- ينتظر المسرحيه تبدأ !!!
11-فيه واحد محشش ...مسكوه الشرطه سالوه ليش عيونك حمر؟قال:ابد شارب شاني وانا منسدح
12-واحد يستهبل تزوج وحده تستهبل جااااابو ولد مسوي نفسة ميت؟؟
13-كان في عجوز و شايب يبغون يتذكروا ايام الخطوبة و تواعدوابالحديقة اللي كانوا يتواعدون فيها زمان ويوم جا الموعد قعد الشايب ينتظرها عشر ساعات و ما جت و يومشافها باليوم الثاني قالها ليه ما جيتي بالموعد؟؟ قالت ياويلي امي ما خلتني !!!
14-فيه واحد أخذ أمه عند الطبيب النفساني .. قاله الطبيب : إن أمك تعاني من الوحدة .. ولازم تتزوج لها واحد عمره خمسين سنه عشان يونس وحدتها وهم طالعين من العيادة قالت الأم لولدها : شوف يا وليدي .. إذا ما حصلت واحد عمره خمسين .. جيب لي أثنين أبو خمس وعشرين
15-فيه بدوي شراء لولده كمبيوتر حط بدال الفاره ضب 
16-فيه واحد يده مقطوعه ومنقهر من الدنيا ونفسه قرر ينتحر المهم طلع على عماره بينتحر ويلقى واحدتحت مقطعوه يديه الثنتين ويرقص قال والله قهر انا اللي يد واحده مقطوعه وبغيت انتحر وهذا يديه الثنتين مقطوعه ويرقص المهم هون ونزل تحت يسال الرجال وشلون ترقص ويديك مقطوعه قال من قالك اني ارقص انا اقفز من القهر ابي احك ظهري
17-فيه اثنين محششين تراهنوا وش هاذي شمس ولا قمر,عرض عليهم واحد سكران واسألوه هاذي شمس والا قمر ,قال السكران:والله ماني من اهل الديرة
18-في ثلاثه سكرانين مروا نقطة تفتيش الاول قال السلام عليكم, قال الثاني وعليكم السلام, الثالث قال طوف طوف....
19-في مره واحد نذل اتصل عليه جورج قرداحي, قاله معك جورج قرداحي من الام بي سي صديقك وصل الي 125 الف محتاج مساعدتك, رد عليه النذل قاله: قوله نايم .....
20-فيه ثلاثة في طيارة قالت المظيفة وش تطلبون ؟ قال الأول: أبي عسل ياعسل الثاني: أبي سكر ياسكر سمعهم الثالث وقال:أبي حليب يابقرةهاهاهاها
21-**************************************** 22-يقولك فيه محشش اتصل على مطعم وقال عندكم عشاء قال العامل عندنا قال المحشش : طيب ليش ماعزمتوني؟
23-في واحد معاه أرنب يبي يبيعه جاه واحد محشش وقال له بكم القرد ؟ رد عليه .. ياخي هذا أرنب مو قرد .. قال المحشش يابو الشباب أنا أسأل الأرنب ماسألتك.....
24-فيه محشش قال لصديقه يا اخي انت وجهك مثل الحمار قال المحشش الثاني قل ماشاء الله
25-فيه قرية وفيها حفـرة .... كل يوم يطيح فيها قروي ..... واحد يلحقون عليه ... والثاني يموت ... فاجتمع القرويون علشان يبحثون عن حل ... واخيرا اتفقوا على انهم يتخذون حل عاجل من احد ثلاثة حلول ... يشترون سيارة اسعاف ويحطونها جنب الحفرة ... او يبنون مشتشفى جنب الحفرة ... او يدفنون الحفرة ويحفرون بدلا منها وحدة جنب المستشفى
26-في طالب قاله الاستاذ ابغى بكرة تجيبلي ثلاث كلمات مفيدة و لما رجع الطالب شاف اثنين بيتصايحو فالاول قال للثاني اسكت فكتب الطالب كلمة اسكت و بعدين لما وصل للبيت شاف اخوه بيتفرج فيلم لبروسلي فكتب كلمة بروسلي بعدين طلع من البيت شاف واحد صاحبة قاله تعال نتمشى قاله ما امشي مع الصغار فكتب ما امشي مع الصغار اليوم الثاني ساله الاستاذ جبت الكلمات الثلاثة قاله الطالب اسكت قال الاستاذ وشمسوي روحك قاله الطالب بروسلي قاله الاستاذ امشي معي للمدير قاله الطالب ما امشي مع الصغار
27-صرصور رايح السينما أول مادخل شاف إعلان ^بف باف^قال من بدايتها رعب
28-فرخه استحمت بشامبو هيد اند شولدرز فباضت بيضه من غير قشره
29-فيه خروفين بجنب بعض .. قال الأول : " بااااء " .. قال الثاني : " وااااال ، توني بأقولها " !!
30-ضب مواعد خويته جت ومعها خنفسانه قال من ذي؟قالت ذي السيرلانكيه حقتي.
31-حمارة تبكي ليه ؟ لانها اكتشفت انها متزوجه حمار
32-مره بقره تبكي ليش ؟ توها تدري ان زوجها ثور
33-في أسد يأكل عجوز مستانس ليييييييييييش؟؟؟؟؟ لأنها مقرمشة
34-في خروف سأل امة قال امااااا وين باااااابااااااا قالت امة امباااااع
35-صرصور طلع من السوبر ماركت فرحان ليييييييييش؟ شاف صورته على البف باف
36-واحد تعبان من المشى راح يركض
37-بدوي راح الحج وسكن في مخيم النساء ......ليش ؟؟؟ يحج عن امه
38-واحـد احـول حـس بالـبـرد وهـو نـايـم ... قـام وغـطـى اخـوه
39-بدوي حـشـش ... حـس بـالـرجـولـة
40-مدرس كيمياء رزق بولد .... فسماه سامي أكسيد الكربون
41-واحد سوداني راح سوق الفحم ضاع
42-بدوي راح لابوة وقال له يبه باخذ نوكيا قال له كل خراك وخذ بنت عمك
43-فيه نكته ماتبي تطلع ليش؟ خايفه يضحكون عليها
44-في 3 هنود راحوا للبر كتبوا على الجبل ... ( ذكريات 3 نفر ) !!
45-يقولك : زهيوي ميت من الضحك ليش؟ البني آدم إللي قاعد يطقه أحول..!
46-مطوع قطع الأشاره قام سجد سجود السهو
47-محشش رايح فيها واقف قدام المكيف يقول: لاتنفخ لاألعن والديك .
48-في مره واحد نذل فتح مصنع بيبسي كولا , كتب على العلبه رج العلبه جيدا قبل الاستعمال....
49-مره واحد راح يسرق البنك .. ما سرق شي ..ليش ؟ علشان ما عندهم فكة .
50-عازمي يقول زين إن أمريكا اتهمت طالبان بالتفجير ماإتهمت المدرسة كلها
51-فيه بدوي سمع عن الدوره الشهريه? قال: إنشاءالله إذاجت العطلةبسجل فيها!
52-غبي فتح محل موز خسر ليش؟ كل ما شاف موزة مايله رماها
53-مره غبي جاله أرق ماقدر ينام , قاله صديقه عد الى 500 وراح تنام ,الغبي: عد ووصل لغاية 200 نعس راح غسل وجه وكمل
54-فيه جندي جالس يلعب بقنبلة شافه صديقه فقاله:انت مو خايف تنفجر عليك؟ قال : لاتخاف عندي وحدة ثانيه.
55-يقولك فيه ثلاثة حكموا عليهم بالإعدام معهم واحد غبي ، قالوا للأول تبغى السيف والا المنشار الكهربائي ، قال : المنشار ، جابوه عند المنشار ما إشتغل ، قالوا : حظك وأطلقوا سراحه ، قالوا للثاني : المنشار وإلا السيف ، قال : المنشار ، جابوه عند المنشار ما إشتغل ، قالوا : حظك وأطلقوا سراحه ، جابوا القروي ، قالوا : المنشار الكهربائي وإلا السيف،قال السيف،والناس تصيح عليه:المنشار المنشار المنشار قال : خربان خربان مايشتغل
56-غبي دخل على أهله وهم يريدوا يتعشوا قال لهم يالله تتعشون فطور
57-فية قروي سوى عيد ميلاد ولبس حفاظة ليش يبي يتذكر أيام الطفولة
58-اتفق احد التلاميذ الكسالى مع زميله على أن يكتب له أجابه الأسئله في ورقة خارجيه , ويعطيه اياه اثناء الامتحان , وبالفعل نجحت الخطه , ولكن عند تصحيح الأوراق وجد المدرس عبارة في آخر ورقة الطالب الكسول : اذا شافك المدرس قطع الورقه ...
59-يقولك بدو اتفقو انهم يحلون مشكله النكت اللي عليهم راحو قطو كل النكت بالبحر طلع السمك يضحك
60-واحد كان يمشي في الشارع شاف اشاره ممنوع الوقوف..............انبطح .
61-في واحد شرب الدوا قبل موعده ليش؟؟؟ علشان يفاجئ الجراثيم
62-في واحد سمه ولده كيمون ليش؟ عشان ينادونه بوكيمون
63-محشش يسأل: اليوم سبت وإلا احد؟قالو: الإثنين.قال:ماشاالله كلهم مجتمعين؟
64-واحد غبي اكل كيوي بقشورها ليش ؟فكرها فلافل
65-عربجي حب راس امه شفط مخها...
66-فيه واحد عربجي تطوع قام يخطب بصلاة الجمعة يوم انتهى من الخطبة قال مع تحيات ابو خالد………...وباي.
67-حشاش صلى بلحاله ..... فاتته ركعه
68-قال مدرس العلوم : ان الانسان والحيوان لهم اسنان والطيور ليس لها اسنان قال تلميذ : اذا جدتي طائر فليس لها اسنان
69-مدرس يسأل طالب لماذا سمي البحر الاسود بهذا الاسم؟قال الطالب:على شان زعلان على زميله البحر الميت
70-مدرس علوم يسأل طالب : ما هو الشئ الذي يسرع نبضات القلب؟ فقال: أسئلتك يا أستاذ
71-قال المدرس لتلميذه اعرب مات الصرصور قال الطالب: فعل ماض مضروب بنعال منصوب بجدار
72-طالب أحول يبي يهرب من المدرسة دخل غرفة المدير
73-سأل المدرس الطالب: وين كتابك ؟ الطالب : ما أحضرته ويايي يا أستاذ المدرس : عجل ليش جيت المدرسة ؟ الطالب : أنا جاي سياحة

----------


## بيسان

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 

هذا الموضوع عبارة عن مجموعة من النكت الصغيرة ......

هذا واحد قروي بغى يودع فلوس في البنك المهم لما راح لقى البنك مسكر حط الوديعه تحت الباب 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
هذا واحد تعرف على بدويه المهم قالها عيوني قالت سم قال لها احبك قالت ييييييييييييوك ابك انا اطقع منك 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
هذا واحد غبي فتح محل غاز .... فجر اربع اسطوانات غاز دعايه للمحل 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
فيه حوطي لقى خمسميه طايحه على الارض و كانت جديده مرررررره...التفت الحوطي يمين و يسار لقى ان مافيه احد شايفه قام بسرعه طلع ورقه خمسميه قديمه وحطها محل الجديده واخذ الجديده و هرب 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
محشش سألوه ايش معنى حساس بالانجليزي قال معروفه هذي حساس يعني سنسيتيف...قالوا له طيب تعرف ايش معنى حشاش بالانجليزي؟؟ قال برضه بسيطه .....حشاش يعني شنشيتيف 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
حضرمي حط فلوسه في البنك وكل ليله يمر من جنب البنك ويدق بوري علشان يصحى الحارس 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
سكران سأل واحد قال له هو حسن مر من هنا ؟؟؟؟قال له ايوه...قال السكران طيب انا كنت معاه؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
حضرمي ولده مات وحب يحط له نعي في الجريده....بعد ما سوى النعي لقى فيه مساحه باقيه فقام قال نستفيد منها و كتب بالنعي 

سعيد باحزمة ينعي ابنه مسعود و يصلح ساعات 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
سكران يسال محشش::: صحيح ماجد عبدالله و صالح النعيمه اخوان؟؟؟ قال المحشش: لا بس تشابه اسماء 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
فيه مدرس عربي راح للمدرسه سكران طينه وعنده الحصه الاولى .....يوم وصل الفصل وهو مهو فيه مرررره سال الطلبه وش عندكم؟؟؟؟؟قالوا خط...قال انتبهوا من البعارين 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
محشش بلغ عن حادث 70 سياره......يوم جاء المرور لقاه في التشليح 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
واحد قال لابنه اطلع اسقي الزرع ... قال الولد بس يابابا الدنيا تمطر...قال ابوه لاتعملها حجه خذ الشمسيه و اطلع 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
محشش اول مره ياكل علك ......حلف ماينام الين يخلصه 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
فيه قراوى يتعلمون على ربط الكرفته اربعه منهم توفوا وسته في حاله خطره 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
فيه تيوس لابسين ثياب وبشوت ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لان اليوم تيوس داي 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
حضرمي طق عياله ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

لقاهم مشغلين المروحه على ثلاثه وهم اثنين 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
فيه واحد حشاش دخل على امه وقال لها وين الشغاله؟؟؟؟؟قالت له في المطبخ تقطع....قال: طيب غيروا لها بواجي 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
حول ومحشش يصلحون لقيمات .....الاحول يحطها برا الزيت والمحشش يقول تششششش 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
حوطي سمع بخطف الطيارات .... ركب قطار الدمام وقاله روح جده 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
محشش اتصل بالخطوط قال لهم بالله كم تستغرق رحلة الرياض بانكوك؟؟؟ قالوا له لحظه.....قال شكرن 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
حضرمي سألوه ايش تسوي اذا جاء برد ؟؟؟ 

قال اقرب على الدفايه شوي... 

سألوه واذا زاد البرد وش تسوي ؟؟؟؟ 

قال اقرب اكثر على الدفايه... 

قالوا له طيب اذا جاء برد مرررره موت وش تسوي ؟؟؟؟؟ 

قال ساعتها اشغل الدفايه... 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
فيه ذباب يدور على ارنب ليه ؟ مسوي فيها صقر 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
حوطي يطوف على ورى ليش؟ 

زاد شوط و يبي يمسحه 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
محشش ماسك دجاجه ويطقها يقول يابنت الكلب 

كل يوم بيض مافي جبن 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
هنديات دخلوا بيت يبون يسرقون... مالقوا شيء 

نظفوا المطبخ وطلعوا 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
سوداني عجااااز قرر يتزوج ... تزوج وحده حامل 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
عجوز دخل عليها ولدها آخر الليل (على بالها تبي تهزئه) فقالت له 

ماشا الله جاي متأخر لا و ريحتك بلوت بعد 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
مرة واحد حب يغازل وحدة سودا فقال لها اموت بالكولا فقامت 

تفلت عليه فقال لها وبتطشر يا قمييييييييييل 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
فيه عنز راحت المدرسه ، كتبولها تعهد ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟عشان لا تجيب 

معاها صورة التيس مره ثانية 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
في قطو شرب الين ما فقد وقال وهويحاول يتكلم : الله يلعنها هي نيو والا ميو 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
عربجي مات أبوه دفنه بالتشليح 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
مرة سفن اب و بيبسي تراهنوا من يخض عمره أكثر...قام ال سفن اب و 

خض عمره بالقووووه..ولما جا دور البيبسي خض عمره بقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووة جاء السفن اب قا ل اوووو عصب الخال 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
خكري دخل بشله مخدرات 

يوم شاف السالفه 

فيها أبر قال مايجي منها تحاميل 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
اثنين مصاريه محششين واحد قال : تسدأ الدنيا دي مآســــي ... 

قاله الثاني ليه أنتا بتلبس كام 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
محشش مسكوه الشرطة وقالوا له ليش عيونك حمر ؟؟ قال شارب فيمتو وانا منسدح 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
مطيري عرف رقم جوال جني ارسل له رساله 

(( بسم الله )) 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
جيزاني طيار فصلوه من الخدمة ليش؟ لقوه كاتب على الطيارة قراندي! 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
واحد غبي قاله الدكتور رح سو اشاعه .. طلع بالسيب قال ياناس 
يا هوه صدام دخل الشرقيه 
*********************************** 
واحد بخيل احترق بيته دق على الاطفاء دقه و قفل 
*********************************** 
فيه واحد كريم احترق بيته جو الاطفاء يطفون البيت ... قالهم والله ماتسوون شي لين تقهوون 
*********************************** 
عجوز نايمة على راس الدرج علشان اذا قامت تنتع 
*********************************** 
قروي قاعد يشتري بيبسي من مكينة بييسي وكل شوي يحط ريال، وياخذ علبة بيبسي، جاء واحد وراه وقال "ياخي يالله خلص ابشتري بيبسي" قال القروي "مالي دخل ... دامي افوز بألعب" 
*********************************** 
قروي تزوج مدرسة لغة انجليزية يوم صحو الصبح قالت "صباح الخير يازوجي العزيز" قال "يلعن ابو الانقلينزي" 
*********************************** 
قروي قال له ولده "يبه رخصتي انتهت" قال "ايه بلا من كثر دورانك في الشوارع" 
*********************************** 
عجوز نبت لها ثالول في راس خشمها فرحت تحسبه حبة شباب 
*********************************** 
فيه واحد عصبي راح للخياط وقال " خذ هذا القماش ابيك تفصله لي، واضبط لي مقاس الاكمام لا اتوطي في بطنك واضبط لي الطول والا ترى بأحوسك حوس .. والا تدري ... هات القماش " 
*********************************** 
ولد غبي يدرس طرده المدير من المدرسة .. جاء ابو الولد وقال للمدير : ليش طردت ولدي من المدرسة ؟ 
قال المدير : ولدك غبي جداً .. وعشان أثبتلك : يا ولد روح دور عليّ ( يقصد المدير ) راح الولد ثم رجع قال : ما لقيتك ... قال المدير : شفت ! 
فقال الأب للولد : رح دور في السيب زين !!!!!!! 

*********************************** 
كان فيه واحد غبي مره دخل للعسكريه المهم لما وصل للتدريب الميداني سأله القائد : اذا جتك دبابه ومعك قنبله ايش تسوي ؟ قال الغبي : ارجم القنبله رد القائد وسأله : و اذا كانت دبابتين ؟ قال الغبي : ارجم قنبلتين قال القائد : واذا ثلاث ؟ قال الغبي : ارجم ثلاث قنابل قال القائد : واذا اربع دبابات ؟ رد الغبي وهو زعلان : " لعنبو ذا الجيش الي ما فيه الا انا " !!! 

*********************************** 
فيه مجانين في مستشفى المجانين يبون ينحاشون من المستشفى .. فعملوا خطة على انهم يضربون الحارس اللي على الباب ثم ينحاشون .. وفي الليل كل واحد جاب معاه عصا .. ولما وصلوا لبوابة المستشفى ... ما لقوا الحارس والباب مفتوح .. رجعوا وقالوا : خساره فشلت الخطة !!! 
*********************************** 
سوادانيه جابت تسعه اعيال العاشر طلع ابيض ليه؟؟!!! 
خــــــلـــــــــص الــــــــحبـــــــــــــــــر 
*********************************** 
في واحد نذل دايم يبكي على واحد ميت من زمان ليش ؟؟؟؟؟ 

سمع ان البكي يعذب الميت ... 

*********************************** 
قروي معزوم على سمك قالو له انتبه ترى بوه شوك ؟؟؟ 
قال ما عليك لابس نعال

----------


## بيسان

في واحد داخل الملعب ورافع علم اسود ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟ يشجع الحكم. 


صعيدي صاد سمكه شافها حيه راح غرقها عشان تموت. 



واحد حب وحده وتزوج اختها،ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عشان يشوف حبيبته كل يوم 



صعيدي حب يشرب سيجاره حطها بكوب . 



فيه واحد راح لرأس الشارع ...... لقاه اصلع 



بخيـــــل دخل الحمام ولم يخرج لــيـش ؟ مكتوب على باب الحمام من الداخل إدفــع!! 



الزوج:ـ لماذا المنزل مليء بالذباب هكذا الزوجة:ـ الم تعلم أننا في شهر العسل!! 



واحد رجع في كلامه.....خبط اللي وراه. 



واحد ضاق صدره ..راح أعطاه لأخوه الصغير 



واحـد طلع على المعـاش ..... ما عرف ينزل 



دجـاجة انتـحرت وكتبت في وصيتها خلو ماجي ينفعكم 



في واحد جاء يفكر بعمـق ...... غرق 



الأب:هل تعلم ياولدي عندما كان نابليون في سنك كان الأول على فصله الولد:وهل تعلم ياأبي عندما كان نابليون في سنك كان امبراطور فرنسا 



اثنين طلعوا بسيارة الأول سـاق ... والثاني ذراع 



عجوز نبت له ثالول في راس خشمها .................فرحت تحسبه حب شباب 



مدرس يسال طالب كم عمر أبوك؟ قال الولد :والله مأدري بس هو من زمان عندنا

--------------------------------------------------

طلب الأستاذ من تلاميذه أن يكتبوا موضوع في وصف مباراة كرة قدم , وراح التلاميذ يكتبون 
ما عدا واحدا وجعل يقرض القلم ولا يكتب شيئا إلى أن حان موعد تقديم الأوراق فسارع إلى كتابة 
هذه الجملة ::: (( هطل المطر بشدة فتأجلت المباراة ))) 



الأستاذ :: ما جمع لص ؟ 
التلاميذ :: عصابة !!!!!!! 



مرة أستاذ سأل الطالب :: ما تعريف الصحراء ؟؟ 
التلميذ :: أرض قاحلة لايوجد بها ماء ولا طعام. 
الأستاذ :: أعطنيي مثالا ؟ 
التلميذ ::رأس جدي يا أستاذ

---------------------------------------------
مره واحد عداه العيب خد الى بعده 

¨ مرة واحد دماغة لفت قابلها من الشارع التانى 

¨ واحد اتجوز واحدة اسمها نعمة باسها وش و دهر 

¨ مدير مدرسه عمل فرح وزع على المعازيم أرقام جلوس 

¨ فيه واحد شحات راح لواحد عجلاتي قال له أعطني 

مما أعطاك الله قال له العجلاتي خد لك لفة 

¨ قال مدرس لتلميذ ما معنى جوز هند بالإنجليزى قال التلميذ كوكونت 

قال المدرس ضعها فى جملة قال التلميذ كوكونت من الشباك 

¨ واحد بلدياتنا رجع فى كلامه داس اللى وراه 

¨ مدرس جغرافيا جاب لمراته هدية سلسلة جبال 

¨ واحد بلدينا نزل محطة مصر لقى بتاع الأنابيب بيخبط عليها 

, قاله إفتحلي واحدة ساقعة وحياة أبوك 

¨ مرة 2مساطيل قعدين بيحششو قدام نشرة الاخبار فى التليفزيون 

فنشرة الاخبار طولت فراح الاولانى قال للتانى :هى لية نشرة الاخبار 

طولت النهارد كدة؟ 

فراح التانى رد عليه وقال معلش اصل شكلها كدة النهاردة اخر حلقة 

¨ اتنين بلدياتن فكرو يلعبوا شطرنج،،، الملك ضرب نفسه بالنار 

¨ مرة سواق تاكسى قابل واحد مسطول قال لة تاخد كااااام و تودييينى 

فييييييين قالة السواق هات اللى تيجيبة و انزل هنا 

¨ واحد بلديتنا طلع فوق الكوبري وقال يابوي كل دي بلكونة 

¨ واحد بلدياتنا ساق العبط دخل فى الحيطه 

¨ مرة واحد باع اللى وراه واللى قدامه واشترى اللى على جانبه 

¨ مرة واحد توأم شاف اخوه، قلو انت فين من الصبح 

يخرب شكلك، امي خلتني استحما مرتين 

¨ مرة سواق تاكسي داس بنزين موته 

¨ كان فى واحد شكله وحش قوى قوى قوى عايز يتجوز فراح و 

اتقدم لواحده فبيقول لابوها: انا يا عمى و بلا فخر عملت نفسى 

بنفسى قاله : ما انا برده بقول استحاله تكون خلقة ربنا 

¨ مرة واحد بلدينا نده على بتاع الأنابيب قال له : هات أنبوبه هنا 

جاله بتاع الأنابيب بالأنبوبة و قاله فين الأنبوبه الفاضية بلدينا قاله لا هشربها هنا 

¨ مذيعة قابلت اثنين مساطيل سالت الاول ايه رايك في مصر قالها 

مصر دي امي سالت التاني وانت ايه رايك قال:مااقدرش اتكلم علي ام صاحبي 

¨ واحد ساكن فى الدور الخامس نادى على مراتة وقال ياولية ارمى 

لى النظارة والمنديل رمتلة النظارة انكسرت قاللها انا هطلع اجيب المنديل 

¨ مره واحد بلديتنا عاوز يفسح عروسته في شهر العسل فسحها في منحل

----------


## بيسان

نكتة الرجل وزوجته 

في واحد كان مسرع مرررة على الخط ومعاه زوجته فجاة شاف في المراية شرطي قاعد 
ياشر له وقف الرجال سيارته وجاه الشرطي وسال الرجال:ايش المشكلة؟ 
الشرطي:انت كنت مسرع فوق ال 180كيلو في الساعة وهالطريق سرعته القصوى ماتتعدى 
80 عشان كذا انا راح اعطيك مخالفة 
الرجل:لا معليش انا كنت متعدي ال 60 بشوي 
زوجته:لاانت كنت ماشي علىالاقل 160 
قام اعطىالزوج زوجته نظرة حقد 
الشرطي:ابعطيك مخالفة بعد عشان الضوء الخلفي المكسور 
الرجل:مكسور؟؟انا ماكنت ادري انه مكسور 
الزوجة:اووه انت كنت عارف عن اللمبة انها مكسورة من كم اسبوع واعطاهازوجها نظرة حقد ثانية 
الشرطي:ابعطيك بعد ورقة انذار عن عدم ربط حزام الامان 
الرجل:ايه انا فكيته لما وقفت السيارة وجيت عندنا 
الزوجة:لالالاانت ماعمرك ربطت حزام الامان 
التفت الزوج على زوجته وزعق عليها : انتي ماتعرفي تسكتي ابدا؟؟؟؟ 
سال الشرطي الزوجة: لو سمحتي هو دايم يصرخ عليك كذا؟؟ 
الزوجة: لا بس لما يكون سكران 
قال الشرطي سكران 
قال الرجل لا لا تصدقها 

قالت الحرمة ما عليك منه لاقين القاروره في السيارة يوم سرقناها 
قال الشرطي:يعني السيارة مسروقة 
قال الرجل:مسروقه وش الله يهديك لا تهمك هذي ويلتف علىالحرمةويقول لهالاتخلين أطلقك اللحين 
قال الشرطي للحرمة:عسى ماهو دايم يهددك كذابالطلاق 
قالت الحرمة:اول خله يتزوجني وبعدين يتكلم بالطلاق والحلال

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

(5)(5)(5)

يسلموا بيسان يعطيك الله العافيه

----------


## بيسان

مشكور اخوي للمشاركه

----------


## أم يوسف

واحد كسول يبي يتزوج .. تزوج وحده حامل (5)

----------


## بيسان

ههههههههههههههههههههه
مشكوره

----------


## بيسان

اثنين كل واحد منهم عنده هندي قال الاول انا عندي هندي خبل ما يفهم شي 

قال الثاني الهندي اللي عندي اغبى من هنديك قال اتحداني 

قال اتحداك قال خلاص راح انجيبهم ونشوف منو الغبي ... 

الاول جاب هنديه وعطاه نص ريال وقال روح الوكاله اشتر شبح (مرسيدس) 

قال الهندي اوكي ,, 

قال الثاني لهنديه روح بيت شوف انا هناك والا لا.. !!!!!!!

المهم الهنود تقابلوا برا قال الاول هذا كفيل انا واجد مجنون 

قال الثاني ليش ؟ قال هذا يعطي انا نص ريال قول روح وكاله اشتر مرسيدس 

شنو هذا مجنون مافي معلوم اليوم جمعه وكاله سكر!قال الثاني وانا بعد كفيل 

انا واجد مجنون قال الاول ليش؟ قال هذا يقول روح بيت شوف انا هناك والا لا؟

ليش هذا مافيه تلفوون؟؟؟

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[ALIGN=CENTER]*بخيل راح يزور أمه في المستشفى لقى مكتوب عالباب ادفع
قال ازورها لما ترجع البيت.

.. 

   *ولد توه جاي من أمريكا يقول لأبوه: تزوجت وجاني ايدز
قاله له ابوه :ليش ماسميته على جدك.

 (5)(5) 

 فـ  ــ ـروته. [/ALIGN]

----------


## شاهزنان

نكت محششين!! 

محشش قاله واحد ترى خويك قاعد مع مرتك , راح شاف وبعدين رجع وقال 
والله ماهوب خويي ولا اعرفه 
............................. 
محشش سألوه : وش رايك بالزواج المبكر ؟ 
قال يعني الساعة كم 
.............................. 
محشش سألوه امك حيه ؟ قال لا عقرب . قالوا لا يعني عايشة قال 
لا خديجة 
............................. 
محشش سمع عن خط الاستواء قال هو زفلت ولا ردميه 
.............................. 
محشش يمشي في الشارع شاف لومينا دورية سوى يبي يبعد الشبهه 
عن نفسه وقفها وقال بالله الومينا للبيع ؟ 
............................. 
محشش يسأل واحد تجوز الصلاة بدون وضوء ؟ قال لا !! 
قال طيب وألي جرب وضبطت معه 
........................... 

محششين يتسبحون في بركة قال واحد دخل في اذني ماءقال الثاني 
عقبال الكهرباء 
.............................................. 
محشش يسأل اخوه كم الساعة قال مدري!! قال المحشش غريبة 
عندي مدري الا خمس 

............................. 
محشش جاه ولد بعد سبع بنات سماه بدري 
................................. 

محشش يبيع بيض خسر ليييش ؟؟ يبيع على السكين 
.................................... 

محشش تعين بمصلحة المياه راح اول يوم بسروال سباحة 
................................

----------


## شاهزنان

خكري سأله المدرس : هات 3 حيوانات برمائيه , قال : 
الدوفدع وأموه وأختوه !! 



فيه خكري واقف ورا الإمام قال استقيموا , اعتدلوا 

قاله : أوكي حياتي جاهزين !! 


بنت أهدت غبي ( ببغاء ) وأتصلت : إيش رايك بالهديه ؟؟ 

>قال : عادي مثل طعم الدجاج !!!!! 






فيه عجوز راحت تخطب لولدها ،، سألتها أم البنت : 
عسى الولد ما يدخن ؟ " 

قالت العجوز : " لا .. الحمد لله .. ولدي ما يدخن ... 

إلا إذا صار سكران ... بس " !!! 

تبي تكحلهاااااااااااااااااااا اعمتهااااااااااااااااااااااااا
محشش جلس بمقهى قال للجراس عطني واحد قهوه وسط وثنين هجوم 

فيه محشش طايح في حفره يحاول يطلع ما قدر قال هذي اخر مره ان ما طلعت بمشي

محشش تٍْأخر عن الدوام قاله المدير وين الناس؟؟ قال ماادري عنهم انا توي جاي..

محشش شاف سوداني لابس بنطلون أحمر قال أحلىىىىىىىيــــا زرادية 

واحديقول لخويه المحشش :الشمس شرقت قال له المحشش: عطها موية

في بقرة تبكي قالتلها الثانية ليه بتبيكي قالتلها توني عرفت ان زوجي ثور

واحد محشش ......يطالع في واحد فوق عينه حبة خال..... ويقول له : بالله عليك هذي عين والا غين 



محشش دق على باب الجيران قال عندكم طماط قالوا ايه قال حنا بعد 

فيه محشش سئلوه وشلون تصيد الارنب قال اتخبى تحت شجره واقلد صوت الجزر 

محشش دخل عند راعي بقاله قاله عندك سكر قاله اية قاله الله يشفيك .


__________________

----------


## بيسان

ههههههههههههه
مشكورين

----------


## شجن

مشكورين جميعاً على النكت(5)(5)

----------


## بيسان

السلام عليكم



البطة الظريفة 
دخلت بطة جوا السوبرماركت وسألت البائع: عندكم عنب؟؟ فرد: لا ما عندنا .. فطلعت البطة من المحل


في اليوم الثاني رجعت البطة السوبرماركت مرة ثانية .. وسألت البائع: عندكم عنب؟؟ قال لها: لأ ما عندنا.. فطلعت البطة من المحل


في اليوم اللي بعده .. رجعت البطة للسوبرماركت وسألت البائع: عندكم عنب؟؟؟ فصرخ عليها: لا لا ... انتي جيتي اليومين اللي فاتوا وسألتي اذا عندنا عنب وقلت لك في كل مرة جيتي فيها ما عندنا.. والله إن جيتي مرة ثانية وسألتي عن عنب راح اثبت رجلك المسطحة في الارض بمسامير ،، فاهمة!!؟؟ فطلعت البطة


في اليوم الرابع رجعت البطة السوبرماركت .. وسألت البائع: عندك مسامير؟؟ فرد عليها: لأ ما عندنا

فقالت البطة: تمااااااااام ... عندكم عنب؟؟!




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




حليب الام 
دخل طالب الاختبار النهائي لمادة العلوم وكان السؤال الأول كالتالي: اذكر أربع مميزات لحليب الام الطبيعي؟؟


الطالب قرر انه ياخذ علامة كاملة في السؤال

فصار يفكر .. ويفكر ... ويهرش راسه.. شوووو يكتب!!! وفي الاخير طلعت معاه .. وكتب ما يلي:


1. لا يحتاج إلى غلي.

2. لا تستطيع القطط أن تسرقه

3. متوفر دائما عندما تريده


لكن السؤال يطلب أربع مميزات!! للحين هو تمام .. بس باقي مميزة وحدة


صار يفكر .. يقكر ما يبي تروح عليه الدرجة اممممممممممممم يهرش راسه ويأن ويزن ويفكر ... وفي الاخر جته الفكرة وكتب:


4. محفوظ في علب جذابة




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


الببغاء الظريف 
مرت فتاة بجوار محل طيور فنادى الببغاء ... هيييييه يا بنت يا بنت!! التفتت البنت وقالت نعم!! فقال الببغاء: شكلك بشع.. عضت البنت على اسنانسها من القهر ومشت في طريقها.


في اليوم الثاني رجعت البنت على نفس الطريق وأول ما شافها الببغاء ناداها: يابنت يا بنت! فالتفتت وردت : نعمممم.؟؟ فقال لها : والله انتي بشعة. البنت عضت بقوة على اسنانها وصارت تنفخ وعيونها بارزة من القهر ومشت في طريقها.


اليوم اللي بعده البنت مرت على نفس الطريق .. وشافها الببغاء وناداها: يا بنت يا بنت!! التفتت بقهر وقالت نعععم!.. فقال لها: شكلك قبيح .. وربي انتي بشعة .. البنت عصبت وما تحملت ودخلت محل الطيور وطلعت الببغاء من القفص وضربته ونتفت له ريشه كله.


في اليوم الرابع مرت البنت على نفس الطريق.. وناداها الببغاء: يا بنت يا بنت!! التفتت والشرار يتط*** من عيونها وصرخت: نععععم قووول؟؟؟ خاف الببغاء وقال: امممممم انتي تدري باللي في بالي




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




دوافير ظرفاء 
في البداية خليني اشرح معنى دافور في اللهجة السعودية (طالب دافور يعني طالب ما يعرف شي غير الدراسة والكتب)


مرة كان طالب دافور يمشى في الحرم الجامعي وفجأة ظهر صديقة (دافور ثاني) راكب سيكل عجيب ويلمع. الدافور الأول تفاجأ فسأل باستغراب: من وين حصلت على سيكل جميل مثل هذا!!؟؟


الدافور الثاني جاوب: والله أمس كنت أمشي لوحدي وأفكر في اشغالي وفجأة ظهرت امرأة في غاية الجمال كانت تسوق هذا السيكل. ورمت السيكل على الارض وخلعت كل ثيابها ورمتها على الارض وقالت لي خذ اللي تبي!! فاخترت السيكل


فقال الدافور الاول :"أختيارك في محله ويازين ما اخترت،، لأن ثيابها يمكن ما ت**ط عليك"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


صيادين الدببة 
خرج رجلان في رحلة صيد للدببة... واحد فيهم جلس في غرفة الملجأ .. والثاني خرج يبحث عن دب. وبسرعة وجد دب عملاق واطلق النار عليه .. لكن الدب انجرح بس ... فتوجه الدب الغضبان نحو الصياد .. ارتعب الصياد ورمى البندقية وهرب إلة غرفة الملجأ باقصى سرعته والدب وراه .. 


كان الدب اسرع من الصياد بقليل وفي كل خطوة يقترب منه... اقترب الصياد من باب غرفة الملجأ المفتوح وفجأة تعثر ووقع على الارض .. وتعثر الدب فوق الصياد لأنه وراه مباشرة وتدحرج الدب إلى داخل غرفة الملجأ.


فقام الصياد من الارض بسرعة وقفل باب غرفة الملجأ من الخارج ونادى صديقه اللي في الداخل بصوت عالي: " امسك هذا الدب واصلخه وشيل الفرو من عليه وأنا رايح اجيب واحد ثاني"

----------


## نور الأرض

تسلمي على النكت الحلوة
(5)(5)(5)(5)

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

مشكورين على النكت الرائعة 

وهذي نكته من عندي
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
(1) سكران (1) قاعد الظهرعند كيس أسود يقول:

حجيه قومي عن الشمس ريحتش فاحت.!(10)
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
(9)

----------


## بيسان

ههههههههههههههه

مشكورين

----------


## فتون العلفيه

هذي نملة راحت المدرسه طارت عباتها من الهوا قالت اليها معلمة القواعد: عرفي الفعل المضارع قالت النملة:فعل مضارع قليل ادب طي عباتي بدون سبب
                         ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
قال الاول للثاني :لو يخيروك بين الجنة وبين النار ويش تختار؟قال الثاني:النار قال الاول: ليش ؟قال الثاني:لانها الجنة زحمة

تحياتي 
فتون
(1)(1)(1)(1)(1)(1)(1)

----------


## بيسان

مشكوره اختي على النكت

----------


## شاهزنان

ههههههههه..

شكرا حبيبتي فتون عالنكت  (22)  (22)

----------


## بيسان

بدوي راح يخطب قدموا له كوب شاي في كيس لبتون 
قال : بل من أولها( طبوب )!! يعني سحر
****************************************** 
محشش ميت من لصياح في المستشفى سألوه سلامات إشفيك عسى ما شر ؟ قال لا بس شوي الوالد متوفي !!!!!! 
******************************* 
بخيل مات لقوا رسالة في جيبه كاتب فيها : 
متسبح لا تغسلوني !!!!!!! 
****************************************** 
محشش مغرز في البر وقف له واحد يساعده قال له : 
معاك حبل … قال له : عاشت الأسامي !!!!!!! 
****************************************** 
عجوز تتمشى في البر بالليل فجأة طلع لها ذيب 
قالت له أرجوك لا تاكلني قال لها : 
هذا إللي ناقص أتعشى ناشف !!!! 

نذل متعرف على وحدة و من سنة و هو يحاول يطلع معاها … 
يوم وافقت وطلعت معاه وداها الهيئه …صج نذل!! 
****************************************** 
صعيدي احترق محله سألوه عسى ما خسرت واجد ؟ 
قال : أشوه إني كنت مسوي تخفيض !!! 
****************************************** 
عنز مدلعة حلبوها أول مرة ... صادتها دوخة ... ياي 
****************************************** 
في نمله لاصقة في مغناطيس ليش ؟ 
مركبة تقويم !!! 
****************************************** 
شيخ انقلب بسيارته و معاه ربعة قال لهم : 
أنا آسف يا شباب … 
قالوا له : لا طال عمرك احنا إللي ما جلسنا عدل !!!!!!! 
****************************************** 
دجاجة متحجبة سألوها ليش ؟ قالت عندي تصوير دعاية ماجي في السعودية

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

ههههههههههههههههههههههه تسلمون والله على هلنكنت .. 



  واحد نام حلم إن الشرطه مسكتوه عشان ما فيش معه تصريح ؛؛؛؛؛؛ 

فية محشش صدم أثنين واحد مات والثاني قام يهاوش نزل المحشش وقال اسكت شف خويك مات ما قال شيء 

مطيرية تقهوي أبوها سألها وش أخر أخبر النذالة قالت ترى نص الدلة ديتول

فى مره عجوز بطلت دهن فازلين قولو شن صار يبست

بدوي طلبوا منه تحليل بول وبراز 
قالهم : 
انا مستعجل خذوا سروالي فيه كل شى 

في واحد سأل محشش قاله كيف تصيد الارنب؟ 
اندس وراء الشجره واقلــــــد صوت الجزر 

جماعه صعايده خرجوا يلعبوا على الطريق السريع 
اتفقو الى عربيه تخبطه مرتين يخرج من اللعبه

واحد صعيدى قال لو جالى ولد هصوم لربنا خمس ايام جاله ولد فصام خمس ايام 
الواد مات بعد كده قال واللهى لخصمهم من رمضان 


   فـ ـروته..

----------


## بيسان

مشكوره

----------


## بيسان

بدوي : أنا أشفط و أشخبط عالطوف و أطوف أشياء كثيرة الا صلاتي . 

عجوزة تكره نفسها يوم طاحت قالت : أحسن تستاهلين . 

عجوزة راحت الحمام و يوم طاحت قالت : فاول .

أم راحت تخطب ولدها سألوها أهل البنت : الولد يدخن قالت : الحمد لله الا أذا كان سكران . 

أم مريييييضة قالت لولدها : روح الصيدلية بسرعة ييبلي دواء يوم راح ياب الدواء رجع البيت شاف الأم ميتة قالها : يما يما تلعبين معاي .

----------


## بيسان

سكران قال حق سكران متى يوم الخميس قال يا السبت أو الأحد 

شرطي وقف سواق قاله ليش مب لابس الحزام قاله نسيت إلبس بنطلون

خان واقف فوق عمارة يقول بطيخ بطيخ فقاله أبدوي الكيلو بكم

مدرس علوم يقول حق محششين يعيش السمك في الماء قالوا يعيش يعيش يعيش

عيمي شاف حادث اتصل حق الشرطة وقالهم سيارة دعم بقر سيارة موت وبقر شرد

عيوز سارت الحمام ازحلقت ودوها المنتخب

سألوا أبدوي كيف تقصر على المكيف قال أسحب البلك أشوي شوي

سوداني ينظف السمجد قاله المطوع بيض الله ويهك قال ما في أمل


سوداني شاف أسد قاله لا تاكلني قال الأسد لا تخاف ما أكل مشاوي

عيمي يدور على الدوار ليش؟؟؟؟ يريد يطالع رقم السيارة


مطوع يقول حق المصلين صلوا على الخط قالوا عليه الصلاة والسلام

مطوع طاف أشارة حمراء رد و صلى السهو

عيمي شاف نوافير ملونه قال ما قصرت الحكومة حتى الشربت حطوه في الشوارع 

عيمي يقول حق واحد سحيح أخوك عزته عقرب قال لا لدغته عنز

حمار متلثم على اليبل ليش ؟؟؟أونه ذيب

حراميه سرقوا تلفزيون لحقوهم ليش؟؟؟؟عشان يعطونهم الرموت 

قطو لابس بشت ليش ؟؟؟؟ساير زبالة برج العرب


مدرس سأل طالب شو الخفاش قال فار لابس بشت


بدوي صور مع حمار طرش الصورة حق أهله و كتب أنا على اليمين

هندي لقى فانوس سحري فركاه طلعاله جني قاله شو تبى قال أبى بيت فقاله الجني تنكت يلي روح ييب جاي بسرعة 



هندي قام من النوم يقول نهي كبي نهي قالوله شو بلاك قال حلمت أني بلوشي

هندي ما يعرف يأذن قال نفر مسلم تعالي صلي نفر كافر خلي ولي

بدوي وصله مسج حلو دق حق ربيعه قاله طرش المسج مرة ثانيه 


بدوي لابس 20 كندورة و 30 هاف وقترة و6 قمصان قالوله ليش قال بعت الكبت 

بدوي خلص الثانوية قال حق أبوه أريد أدرس برع قاله خل أمك تفرشلك زوليه في الحوي 

ريال يعلم ولده السواقة قاله لف يمين قاله الولد ما تشوفني أسوق أنت لف يمين 

عيوز راحت عند دكتور هندي قالها ماما لازم سوي تهليل قالت لا إله إلا الله


واحد يشنقونه أشر بيده نزلوه قالهم الله يقربلكم بقيت أموت


حضرية تقول حق بدويه عيالي عندهم بكالوريوس قالت البدويه حتي اعيالي عندهم بقر وتيوس 




عيمي شرب الدواء قبل موعده ليش ؟؟؟؟ عشان يفاجىء الجراثيم 


جمرة الخبيثة دشت على واحد بعدين طلعت تصيح ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لقته أخبث منها

----------


## شاهزنان

واحد غبي سألوه تقدر تصطاد أرنب؟؟ ...قال : اي طبعا ..

راح انخش ورا شجره و قلد صوت الجزر ...ههههههه

----------


## ابن القديح

مشكوووووره

اختي بيسان على  النكت

يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## **ملاك الروح**

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههااي،
 النكت وايد حلوة، يعطيج العافية..

----------


## ميمو

هههههههههههههههه 
يسلمو
ابو عمار (ياسر عرفات) راح شركة جوال ليش؟
بده يحول من رجاج لصامت

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

نكت الاطفال(روووووووووووووعه)!!! 
انشاء الله تعجبكم

احدى الأمهات اعتادت أنها ترى ابنها الصغير يطارد الدجاجات،ويدخلها الى 

القفص، ويحرص على ابقاء الديك في الخارج،وعندما سألته عن السبب قال: 

(ذولا حريم مايطلعن من البيت ويشوفن الرجال) يا ولد يا خطير 

===================== 


طفلة صغيرة وجدت أباها يلبس ثيابه الجديدة ذاهبا لصلاة الجمعة، فذهبت 
الى أمها راكضة وهي تقول: (ماما ماما أبوي رايح يتزوج) هذي اللي يتعلمونه من التلفزيون و المسلسلات 


===================== 

دق جرس الهاتف ، فردت عليه طفلة،فسـألتها المرأة المتصلة: 

أين الوالدة؟ فقالت الطفلة ببراءة: ماعندنا أحد والد اليوم!!! براءة 

===================== 


كانت المعلمة تشرح لطالبات الصف الثالث الابتدائي عن وسائل الاتصال 

الحديثة،مثل الهاتف والبريد الجوي والفاكس،فرفعت احدى الطالبات الصغيرات 

يدهاوقالت:أستاذة احنا عندنا فاكس في البيت. 

فشجعتها المدرسة على اكمال حديثها وقالت:وكيف تستخدمونه؟ 

فقالت الطفلة:نتدهن به. 

البنت تقصد فكس 

===================== 

في أحد المساجد ،وعندما سجد الناس قام أحد الأطفال بجمع ((العقل))من على 

رؤوس المصلين، ثم وضعها على الباب،وهرب.. 

بعد الصلاة تعالت أصوات الرجال:خذ عقالك ،هذا عقالي..لا هذا عقالي أنا 
فعلا شقاوة

===================== 

احدى الصغيرات كلما أرادت أن تقرأ القرآن فانها تنسى الاستعاذة، 

وفي كل مرة تذكرها أمها. 

وذات يوم كانت البنت تستعد لحفظ القرآن الكريم فسمعت صوت الهاتف، 

فرفعت السماعة وقالت بسرعة:أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم. <== تحية و لا أروع 


===================== 


أحد الأطفال كان مشاغبا بدرجة كبيرة ،وذات يوم كثر ازعاجه فقامت أمه 

بحبسه في مخزن البيت،وبعد أن طال حبسه أخذ يردد نشيدا بصوت حزين في 

الظلام:يا اله العالمينا....فرج كروب المسلمينا <=== هذا الولد روعة 

فحزنت أمه وأخرجته. 

===================== 

طفلتان تتحدثان عن آمالهما في المستقبل فقالت الكبرى: 

أنا أحب أصير كبيرة مثل أمي عشان ألبس الفساتين وأروح الأفراح. 

فقالت الصغرى:أنا أحب أصير مثل أبوي عشان ما أخليك تطلعين للعرس <==== نذالة 


===================== 

طفلة طموحة جدا ،كانت تستمع في الاذاعة الى برنامج ناشئ في رحاب القرآن، 

فأعجبها،وبعد انتهائه ،أغلقت عليها باب غرفتها،وأخذت تسجل حوارا مع نفسها 

على شريط:ما اسمك؟اسمي.. 

كم تحفظين من كتاب الله عز وجل؟ 

أحفظ خمسة وثلاثين جزءا والحمد لله تعالى <====طموحة جدااا

[glint]عاشقه الزهراء[/glint]

----------


## شجن

فيه حوطي في مسابقة المليون اتصل بصديق وقال له :

الو ابومحمد معنا 30 ثانية وش رايك احذف اجابتين او استخدم الجمهور

_____________________________


حمار تزوج حماره , في أول يوم الحمار قال لزوجته تفضلي ياحماره

قالت له: بدينا!

___________________________


حوطي اتهموه بالذكاء طلع براءه !

___________________________


فيه واحد مايحب زوجته ابد ومع ذلك لما سافر وداها معه ليش ؟ ؟

علشان اذا رجع من السفر ما يسلم عليها !

__________________________


فيه حوطي صور مع حمار وبعد فتره ارسل الصوره لأهله وكتب خلف الصوره

انا اللي على اليمين !!!

----------


## بيسان

واحد راح يخطب قدموا له كوب شاي في كيس لبتون 
قال : بل من أولها( طبوب )!! يعني سحر
****************************************** 
محشش مغرز في البر وقف له واحد يساعده قال له : 
معاك حبل … قال له : عاشت الأسامي !!!!!!! 
****************************************** 
عجوز تتمشى في البر بالليل فجأة طلع لها ذيب 
قالت له أرجوك لا تاكلني قال لها : 
هذا إللي ناقص أتعشى ناشف !!!! 
****************************************** 
نذل متعرف على وحدة و من سنة و هو يحاول يطلع معاها … 
يوم وافقت وطلعت معاه وداها الهيئه …صج نذل!! 
****************************************** 
غبي احترق محله سألوه عسى ما خسرت واجد ؟ 
قال : أشوه إني كنت مسوي تخفيض !!! 
****************************************** 
عنز مدلعة حلبوها أول مرة ... صابتها دوخة ... ي 
****************************************** 
في نمله لاصقة في مغناطيس ليش ؟ 
مركبة تقويم !!! 
****************************************** 
أمير انقلب بسيارته و معاه ربعة قال لهم : 
أنا آسف يا شباب … 
قالوا له : لا طال عمرك احنا إللي ما جلسنا عدل !!!!!!! 
****************************************** 
محشش جنّن الهندي بالببقاله يبي كاكاو بو عيش 
آخر شي طلع يبي باونتي !!!!! 
****************************************** 
نذل سهران مع خطيبته فجأة طفت عليهم الكهربا 
قالت له : فرصتك .. قام وباق تليفونها !!!!!! 
****************************************** 
غبي أكل مكعب ماجي عوره بطنه قال له الدكتور : 
أنت شماكل اليوم ؟ قال له : ككاو ابو ديك !!!!! 
****************************************** 
سألوا محشش شتسوي أول ما تقعد من النوم ؟ 
قال : أرتاح شوي !!!!! 
****************************************** 
محشش يبي يحط في الثلاجة طاسة ماي كبيره... 
ما دخلت .. قام وشرب منها شوي !! 
****************************************** 
محشش شاف وحدة متينة ترضع ولدها .. 
قال : مسكين البزر من متى و هو قاعد ينفخ فيها !!!!! 
****************************************** 
صيني راح على جبل يبي يسمع صدى صوته قال : 
شوانغ شينغ شو .. رد عليه الجبل : ذي أمك تترجمه !! 
****************************************** 
محشش راح عزاء .. سأل شلون مات ولدكم قالوا له : 
رصاصة بالراس ... قال : أوف زين ما جات في عينه !! 
****************************************** 
محشش احترق بيته سأل أخوه كم رقم 997 ؟ 
قال له : اتصل على 181
******************************************

----------


## القلب المرح

هههههههههههههههههاااااااااي
بصراحه النكت جميعها حلوه ومشكورين على هذا الجهد
الرائع وماتقصرو وكثرو من هالنكت
وتحياتي..

----------


## بيسان

مشكوره فرات

----------


## بنوته

فيه عجوز منومه في المستشفى عطوها ملوخيه وخبز كلت الخبز وتحنت بالملوخيه <<<< ههههههههه

----------


## Kareme

حلووووووووووووه نكت تنسييي الواحد اسمه  ........عندي سوال ويش اسمي؟

----------


## أمير العاشقين

الله يهداض ما خليتي لينا على الاقل نكته 

ههههاي 

تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## سلطان الجمال

[frame="2 80"][align=center]مرة واحد احول بيعاكس واحدة حولة 
بيقولها : والله العظيم انتوا الاثنيين احلى من بعض
ردت الحولة : والله العظيم انتوا شباب قليلة الادب




* -  مرة واحد مسطول دخل سوبر ماركت وطلع يضحك الناس بتقولة انت بتضحك لية
قال: اصل انا دفعت وما اشتريتش



مرة واحد صعيدى دق مسمار فى صدر ابنة علشان يعلق فية البيبرونة

                                                                       ههههههههههههههههههه


 مع خالص تحياتى[/align][/frame]

----------


## سلطان الجمال

[frame="9 80"][align=center][align=right]واحد صعيدى مراتة خلفت بنت فى الفجر 
ذبحها وقال:
مفيش بنات تيجى فى نصف الليل[/align][/align][/frame]

----------


## abu noura

[align=center]سلطان 

تشكر على النكت الحلوه[/align]

----------


## زهرة أمل

[frame="9 80"]هذا سكران يطالع في المراية ويقول : كأني شايف هالوجه ا الثاني اخذ المرايه ويقول : هذا انا يالغبي
هذا اثنين راحو البحر واحد صاد وواحد ضاد
الغبي الاول يقول للغبي الثاني : اذا عرفت اللي في الصندوق بعطيك المانجا اللي فيه
قال له الغبي الثاني : برتقال[/frame]

----------


## دلوعه

مشكوووورين على النكت الحلوة

والله يعطيكم الف صحه وعافيه 


ودمتم بخير

----------


## بيسان

لية الصعيدي الصغير أذكي من الصعيدي الكبير .؟؟؟؟؟ لأنة مابقالوش كتير صعيدي.
__________________________

كيف تعرف البواب الصعيدي ....؟؟؟؟؟ يقوم بتنظيف المصعد في كل دور
__________________________

صعيدي سألوة أية رأيك في الزواج المبكر...؟؟؟؟ قال لهم في أي ساعة
__________________________

أية هو المكتوب علي قاع زجاجة المياه الغازيه في الصعيد...؟؟؟؟ مكتوب : الفتح
من الناحية الأخري.
__________________________

صعيدي لغي موعده مع الدكتور لأنة مريض
__________________________

مره واحد بلديتنا طوبه جت في صدره بص وراه
__________________________
واحد بلدياتنا عمل 2 إيميل، واحد دوت كوم للشتاء وواحد نص كوم للصيف
_______________________
مره واحد بلديتنا كان بيدق مسمار فى الحائط فالمسمار وقع منه فقال له :تعالى
فلم يجي, فقال له: تعالي فلم يجى. فراح بلديتنا رامي على المسمار شوية مسمامير
وقال: هاتوه.
_____________________
اربعه بلدياتنا بيلعبو علي الطريق السريع الي العربيه تخبطه مرتين يطلع بره
________________________
عشرين واحد من بلدياتنا غرقوا في غواصه ليه؟؟ سمكه خبطت عليهم!!
_______________________
واحد بلدياتنا عازم صحابه على السطح ليه؟ أصدقاء سطحيين
___________________
واحد بلدياتنا رجع من امريكا قاعد بيحكي لأبوه وأمه الحاجات الغريبة اللى
شافها .
- دانا شفت هناك واحد وقع من فوق عمارة طويييلة.. قعد ثلاث ايام لحد ما وصل
الأرض.
أمه سألته: طيب مات ؟؟
ابوه رد عليها: ثلاث أيام لا يأكل ولا يشرب .. أكيد يموت
_______________________
واحد بلدياتنا عنده ارق ومش عارف ينام....قال له صاحبه عندي لك طريقة للنوم
مؤكدة...عد من واحد الى خمس ميه... بلدياتنا مكدبش خبر... وأول ما الدنيا ليلت
راح للسرير وبدا يعد .. واحد .. اثنين .. ولما وصـل الى ميه وتسعة وتسعين ...
جـاه النوم … قـام غـسـل وشه ورجــع للـسـريـر يـكـمـل الـعـد
____________________
بلدياتنا تاجروا في الموز خسروا علشان
بيرمو الموز المعوج
______________________
واحد بلدياتنا في مسابقة من سيربح المليون اتصل بصديق وقال له الو محمدين
معانا 30 ثانية رايك احذف اجابتين ولا استخدم الجمهور!
________________________
بلدياتنا مبيعرفشى يعوم وقع فى البحر مات محروق
____________________
واحد بلدياتنا وقع في خلاط الأسمنت طلع منه قال يخرب بيت الملاهي.
______________________
مرة طفل بلدياتنا راح للبقال فقال لة عمو عندك الشوكلاتة ام ربع جنية قال لة
البقال نعم عندى فقال الطفل طيب بكام
_____________________
واحد بلدياتنا رجع من السفر لقى الشقة مليانه صراصير.. غير قفل الباب
_____________________
واحد بلدياتنا اشتري كمبيوتر... شال الماوس وحط جاموسة
___________________
بلدياتنا أول مرة يشوف واحد فلبيني قال يا بخته ده شبعان نوم
______________________
واحد بلدياتنا راح يتمشى جابوه من على الحدود
______________________
مرة واحد بلدياتنا عرف ان الجلد موضة مشى عريان
___________________
جماعة بلدياتنا عملوا أتوبيس بالعرض عشان يركبون كلهم قدام
____________
اتنين بلدياتنا عاوزين يشربو سجاير ومش معاهم قالو ندخل ميتم بيوزعو سجاير
هناك ، دخلو قعدو جمب واحد فى الصوان بيدخن قال الاول : انفاس معدودة وقال
التانى : كلنا لها رد الراجل : محدش واخد منها حاجة
___________________
مره واحد بلدياتنا ركب دماغه عمل حادثه
_______________
مرة واحد بلدياتنا نزل في محطة الرمل رجلة غرزت
________________
واحد بلديتنا اتعزم على حفلة تنكرية بعت اخوه
___________________
واحد بلدياتنا دخل جنينة الحيوانات ودخل راسه في قفص الاسد، الحارس جري عليه
قاله انت بتعمل ايه، قاله ايه يابا يعني هناكله.
___________________
واحد بلديتنا كبر دماغه معرفش يخرجها من التيشرت

----------


## (شمعتك أنا)

|57|         تسلمي خيه بيسان على هالنكنت بس أهم شي مافي صعايده هني  :p

----------


## (شمعتك أنا)

:d   زهرة أمل وسلطان الجمال تسلموا على النكت ، وموفقين دوووووووووووووم...

----------


## بيسان

الله يسلمش حبيبتي

----------


## عنقود المحبة

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين على النكت الحلوة


ونستونا

وهدي نكتي:
مره واحد راح يتحمم وضع بجانب الشامبو دوده لماذا ؟؟؟ لانه مكتوب على الشامبو ضع الشامبو دقائق معدوده 

مرة جحا يئس من الحياة فأراد أن ينتحر فعدما كان ماشيا في الشارع رأى حجر صغير فصعد عليه فرأه رجل من المدينة فقال ماذاتفعل قال له أريد أن أنتحر فقال الرجل له الذي يريد الأنتحار ليس هكذا بل يصعد إلى سطح مبنى عالي فقال له جحا هل أنت مجنون هل تريدني ان أموت

 غبية فتحت جواز زوجها شافت مكتوب رجل اعمال مسحت اعمال وكتبت رجل موزة

تخاصم رجل مع زوجته فأقسما اليمين على ألاّ يكلما بعضهما و في يوم أراد الرجل أن يٍٍستيقظ الساعة السابعة صباحا فكتب ورقة تقول:أيقضيني الساعة السابعة ووضعهاقرب سريرها فاستيقذ في الصباح ووجدورقة على الطاولة كتب عليها:أنها الساعة السابعة أستيقظ. فنظر الى الساعة وجدها التاسعة

صعيدي يبغي يفجر نفسه بين الاسرائليين سوى بروفة قبل بيوم

في دجاجه تبيض بيض من غير قشر ليه؟ بتستعمل شامبو مزيل للقشره

كان جحا يمشي في النهار ومعه عصى لماذا؟حتى اذا ضربته الشمس يضربها

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحياتي:
عنقود المحبة

----------


## دلوعه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مشكوووووورة عنقود المحبه على النكت الحلوة

----------


## محمد درويش

مشكوره يعطيك العافيه

----------


## قطيفي

مشكور على النكت الحلوووووو

----------


## ^_^moon^_^

مشكورين على النكت الحلوة

----------


## حنون الليل

يسلموووووووووووو بيسان اتعب حنشي وانا اضحك

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

يسلموووووو ...

----------


## الدمعة الحزينة

مــــــــــــــــــــــشـــــــــــــــــكور اخوي وربي يعطيك العافيه

----------


## bawsel

رجال كان قاعد في أمان الله يقرا الجريدة.. والا مايدري الا 

ومرته (زوجته ) تصكه بالمقلى التيفال على راسه، طررررراااخ 

الزوج: - وش فيكي يا بنت الحلال؟ ليش كذا؟؟؟

الزوجه: -ايش الورقه اللي في جيب ثوبك مكتوب عليها العنود؟؟؟ 



الزوج: -يا بنت الحلال، هذا الفرس اللي كنا نشجعه الاسبوع اللي راح 
في السباق! 

الزوجه صدقته وراحت لحالها 

اسبوع يمر، 

اخونا في الله قاعد يقرا الجريده، وتيجي مرته وتصكه 
بالتيفال على راسه!! 
الزوج: خير يابنت الحلال وش فيك ؟؟ 


الزوجه:-حصانك على التليفون

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحــــيم

السلام عليكم 00

تسلموووووو على الموضوع الرائع وارواحكم الاروع 00

واليكم هذه المجموعه المتواضعه مني اتمنى ان تنااااال اعجابكم !!


الطفل لوالدته: مدرس الجغرافيا سألني مين اللي فتح قناة السويس فقلت : له ما ادري فضربني 
الأم: أنا أعرفك واعرف شقاوتك والله ما احد فتحها غيرك 
*********
كان المدرس يشرح في درس تجمد الماء فسأل احد التلاميذ : إذا فتحت الصنبور في بيتك ولم ينزل الماء فما السبب 
التلميذ: أبي لم يسدد الفاتورة 
************
المدرس : لماذا سمي البحر الأسود بهذا الاسم ؟ ... الطالب: لأنه حزين على البحر الميت 
*********
المدرس : ماذا فعل الرومان حينما عبروا البحر الأبيض المتوسط؟ ... الطالب: جففوا ملابسهم 
*********
الطالب للمدرس: هل يعاقب الإنسان على شيء لم يفعله ؟ ... المدرس: طبعا لا ... الطالب: أنا لم احل الواجب 
**********
المدرس : أين ولد المتنبي؟ ... الطالب: في صفحة 34 
*************
قال المدرس لتلميذه وهو يعاقبه على خطأ : إني أضربك لأني احبك. 
الطالب:من المؤسف أني لا استطيع أن أبادلك نفس الشعور. 
***************
سأل مدرس العلوم ما فائدة الأذنين ؟ ... التلميذ: إنها تمنع النظارة من السقوط يا أستاذ 
***************
الأستاذ: ما لذي يسبب نزول العرق وزيادة ضربات القلب؟ ... الطالب: أسئلتك يا أستاذ 
*****************
قال الطفل لأمه : مدرس العلوم لا يعرف أي معلومات عن مادته. 
الأم: وكيف عرفت؟ 
الطفل :لأنه دائما يسألنا ونحن نجيب 
************
سأل الأب المدرس: ماذا تتوقع نتيجة ولدي في الامتحان؟ 
المدرس : هذا يتوقف على شطارة الطالب الذي سوف يجلس بجانب ابنك في الامتحان 
********************
طلب مدير المدرسة معلومات من والد الطالب عن ابنه فقال: إنه طيب القلب خجول جدا، لا يحب العنف ، ولا نمد أيدينا عليه إلا في حالة الدفاع عن النفس 
************
الابن يسأل والده: هل تستطيع أن تكتب في الظلام يا أبي؟ 
الأب :نعم 
الابن: أذن أطفىء النور ووقع على شهادتي

----------


## المومياءة

هاهاهاها
هاهاهاها
هاهاهاها
هاهاهاها
هاهاهاها
هاهاهاها
شكرا

----------


## الخيال2009

مشكوووووووووووووور

----------


## Anime Angel

Thank you
Anime Angel

----------


## دموع الشوق

*مشكور يعضيك الف عافيه* 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*تحياتي دموع الشوق*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

تسلمي بيسونه 
يعطيك ربي الف عافيه
بانتظار جديدكِ
وهدي النكت بتاعتي..

وهذي مشاركتي
1فيه ذبانه دخلت غرفه شباب محششين واخر الليل قاموا الشباب يحششون وصكوا الباب انحشرت الذبانه و قالت اجلس الين يفكون الباب وبعد ما شفطوا ست سجاير نزلت عليهم الذبانه مسفحه تقول جااااااااااااكم الصقر.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ كان في واحد سكران شاف موزه قال ::الله يعيني على الزلقه.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
واحد دخل على عياله وهم نايمين وطاح فيهم ضرب وهم يصيحون وهو يضرب ويقول إنتم 3 و مشغلين المروحه على خمسه يالملاعين؟
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
اثنين قروية راكبين شبح السواق قطع اول اشاره قال 
اللى بجنبه يا اخوي تبي تموتنا قال تعرف شي في الشبح قال لا قال اجل اسكت وعلى ها الحال مع ثاني اشاره الى ان صدمتهم سياره قال الراكب خلاص انبسط تبي تموتنا قال السواق تعرف شي في الشبح قال ايوه قال وين الفرامل.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ثلاثه كلاكين قال الاول
شفتوا البحر الاحمر هذا انا
اللى لونته وقال الثاني
شفتوا البحر الميت انا اللي
قتلته وقال الثالث شفتوا
البحر الهندي هذا انا كفيله.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ثلاثة مجانين أرد الطبيب أن يختبرهم أيهم الذي قد
عقل ففرش سجادة وطلب منهم السباحة قفزوا إلا واحدا وظن أنه أعقلهم ولكن لما سأله لماذا لم تسبح قال أخاف أن أغرق.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
فيه حرب بين قرويه ومحششين مات عشره من القرويه قاموا ارسلو واحد بوانيت يجيبهم وهو في الطريق سمع الرادو يقول 
وصلنا الآن الخبر التالي وفاة سته من القرويه قام وقف 
القروي وطلع فوق سطح الونيت وقال الأربعه اللي يستهبلون يقومون.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــفيه ديك فاتح الثلاجة ليش؟يشوف الدجاج مصلوخ.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
واحد مجنون قاعد يكتب رساله سأله الطبيب لمين تكتب هالرساله قال المجنون أكتبها لنفسي قال الطبيب وش تقول فيها؟ قال المجنون:صاحي إنت كيف أبعرف وهي مابعد وصلتني؟! 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
-10فيه اثنين محششين مسافرين وفيه بعير على الخط الراكب يقول للسواق تشوف البعير قال السواق اشوفه المهم صدمو البعير ودخلو المستشفى بعد يومين سال الراكب السواق ماقلتلك تشوف البعير؟قال السواق نسيت احسبك انت الي تسوق.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


فيه زهارين تقاطوا علشان يشترون ويسكي وهم في الطريق قابلتهم نقطة تفتيش رموا القطية
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ‏
محشش صايم اتصل على ‏‎ Mbc- Fmقالوا وش تحب تسمع؟قال مقطع من أذان المغرب
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
عربجي صار مطوع ألف كتاب سماه [تحذير الامه من ابليس يلعن امه]
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
مطاوعه سألوا حوطي:تصلي؟قال إيه.قالوا تصوم؟قال إيه.قالوا تقوم الليل؟قال إذا سمعت صجـّـه
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
واحد دلخ ضاعت محفظته راح يبلغ الشرطه قالواله ولا يهمك رح البيت وحنابنطلع المحفظه من تحت الارض وهو رايح شاف بالشارع عمال البلديه يحفرون قالهم:شدّوا حيلكم يا شباب ترى لون المحفظه بني.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
حوطي سافر لبنان وحضر حفلة لرامي عياش ويوم سمع رامي يغني "بحطها عا راسي من فوق " قام يرفع ايده ويصرخ "عرفتها عرفتها‎ ‎الطاقية"
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
بدوي مسك قميص مصري قال له المصري: سبني.قال البدوي:ألعن أبوك
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
فيه اثنين محششين مسافرين وقفوا عند محطة نزل واحد منهم وقال لخويه:وش تبي؟ قال له:أي شي.راح جابله عصير ولخويه قلم.!؟!
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
في خكري راح الحج سألوه: كيف الحج قال: نروح ونجي بدون سراويل
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
مدرس يسأل أبدوي 10-10 يساوي كم قال ماادري قال المدرس طيب إذا كان عندك 10 خرفان وبعهتم وش يبقالك قال الشبوك 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
اثنين سكرانين معهم مرايه فالاول يشوف المرايه ويقول الوجه مو غريب علي قال الثاني الله يلعنك هذا انا 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
-50امريكي ببريدة ارتكب جريمة قتل حكمو عليه بالإعدام واختارو طريقة الإعدام أنه تكون بالغاز.جابو الأمريكي دخلوه إلى غرفة ما بها سقف الإمريكي جلس يضحك عليهم ..بعد شوي طاحت اسطوانة الغاز على راسه ومات 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
فيه لبناني عطس بلمسجد رد عليه مطوع قال له:يرحمك الله,قاله اللبناني:حبيب البي
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
في ثلاث مجانين خططوا على ضرب الحارس والهروب من المستشفى يوم طلعوا مالقوا الحارس رجعوا وقالوا ياخسارة خربت الخطه.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
قروي تزوج مدرسة لغة انجليزية يوم صحو الصبح قالت "صباح الخير يازوجي العزيز" قال "يلعن ابو الانجليش 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

تحياتي..
الدبدوب الطبشي
قصدي ضحكوووه  :bigsmile:

----------


## المومياءة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شكرا

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

واحد راح يبي يشتري تذاكر، قال الموظف: تبي ذهاب وإياب والا ذهاب فقط؟ 
قال ذهاب واياب ...وهوطالع ..يضحك ويقول لعبت عليهم ابي اروح ولا انيب راجع

----------


## القلب المرح

اليوم جايب لكم نكتة جديدة  


هذا واحد محشش اتصل على جورج بوش 




قال قاله : ترى احنا قرننا نهجم على أمريكا  





بوش قال له : من انتو ؟





قال : أنا و الدافور و أبو فلان و أبو فلان و كل الشباب في قهوة أبو هيثم  يعني احنا تقريبا 8 أشخاص  






تبسم بوش و قال له : طيب لكن أنا عندي مليونين جندي !






المحشش قال : بالله !!! عندكم مليونين جندي ؟ 





قال بوش : إيه مليونين جندي






المحشش قال : طيب أنا راح أسكر الحين و أرد عليك وقت ثاني






اليوم الثاني اتصل المحشش على بوش و قال له : خلاص بطلنا ما راح نهجم على أمريكا !!!!





بوش قال له : ليش ؟  





قال المحشش : المشكلة ما عندنا مكان لـ مليونين أسير

----------


## shosh

*الله يعطيكي العافية*

----------

